# Zusammensetzung JDBC-Treibername



## apfelsine (7. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab mal eine Frage, zu der ich bisher keine befriedigende Antwort gefunden habe.
Wenn in Java ein Treiber zum Öffnen einer Datenbankverbindung 
definiert wird
( Class.forName("jdbc.idbDriver") )

woher weiß ich dann wie dieser ganze String heißen muß
und vor allem wie setzt sich dieser String zusammen?
ist jdbc einfach standard? 
wo kommen diese "Einzelstücke" jdbc  -  idbDriver - und andere
her?

Kennt jemand das udl - File? Also man erzeuge eine normale Textdatei,
nenne sie test.udl und öffne sie mit doppelklick
da kann man alles für eine Datenbankverbindung einstellen.
Gibt es eine Verwendung dafür in Java?

Ich hoffe ich hab mich klar ausgedrückt

Gruß
apfelsine


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Sep 2004)

Verschoben: JDBC


----------



## foobar (7. Sep 2004)

jdbc.idbDriver ist das Package in dem dein Treiber liegt. Den Namen kannst du ganz einfach rausbekommen, indem du das Jar mit dem enthaltenen Treiber entpackst. Darin ist dann für jedes Package ein entsprechender Ordner.


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Sep 2004)

apfelsine hat gesagt.:
			
		

> woher weiß ich dann wie dieser ganze String heißen muß


steht meistens in der Dokumentation zum Treiber, z.B. README.TXT



			
				apfelsine hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und vor allem wie setzt sich dieser String zusammen?


das ist ein ganz normaler Klassenname  (package.subpackage.Klassenname)



			
				apfelsine hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ist jdbc einfach standard?


nein



			
				apfelsine hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kennt jemand das udl - File? Also man erzeuge eine normale Textdatei,
> nenne sie test.udl und öffne sie mit doppelklick
> da kann man alles für eine Datenbankverbindung einstellen.
> Gibt es eine Verwendung dafür in Java?


nein


----------



## apfelsine (8. Sep 2004)

ok,  ???:L 
und woher weiß ich wo die Treiber sind? 
Eine Readme kann man ja nur lesen, wenn man weiß
welche wo und so  :bahnhof: 

Im Installationsordner der Datenbanksysteme? oder wo?
Sorry aber ich versuche noch durchzusteigen. :roll:


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Sep 2004)

a  per download besorgen vom Entwickler 

b  oder vom Hersteller der DB 

c sind möglicherweise aber schon mitinstalliert (z.B. bei Oracle), sie liegen dann in irgendeinem Unterordner des Installationsordners der Datenbank

d suche auf den seiten von sun nach "jdbc driver", da gibts irgendwo eine Übersicht

Suche in der Dokumentation der Datenbank nach "jdbc" und du wirst fündig...


----------



## apfelsine (8. Sep 2004)

prima 
danke


----------

